
Run Nasm X86/x64 Assembly Code Online - bemmu
https://dbgr.cc/l/nasm
======
zx2c4
Oh god. Just checked out this dbgr situation. Looks like they allow you to run
arbitrary code inside one of their docker instances. DISASTER.

Never ever use docker for security. With a Linux kernel local root exploit
(which are indeed plentiful), one can escape from a docker container into the
initial namespaces of the system.

It doesn't even look like they bother keeping their kernel up to date either.

DISASTER!

I liked the approach I saw at a couple other sites -- compile an interpreter
to JavaScript with emscripten, and have all the code execute client side.

~~~
userbinator
Can you tell if the system running Docker is not itself virtualised...?

~~~
zx2c4
dmesg indicates Bochs BIOS.

------
k8tte
now where did i put the fuzzing finds of nasm...

------
critiq
Nice, how interrupts are handled? core dumped on int 3

